# OpenAFS et syslog et l'authentification...

## Paule.Green

bonjour à tous,

j'ai un serveur OpenAFS et des clients. tout marche très bien sauf que je n'ai pas fait "rc-update add afs default" (car ca marche pas...) mais j'ai ajouté "/etc/init.d/afs start" dans "/etc/conf.d/local.start"...

mais voila je suis obligé d'ouvrir une session sur un client pour ensuite ouvrir une session afs (avec "/usr/afs/bin/klog...) COMMENT FAIRE CELA EN UNE SEULE PASSE?

je voudrai qu'un poste client regarde d'abord les users sur le serveur AFS et seulement ensuite sur localhost..

sachant que je n'ai aucun fichier pam.afs...quelque chose (est-ce l'ebuilt qui est foirreux??) sur aucun poste.

aidez moi je sent que je ne peux pas résoudre ce problème seul....

 :Smile: 

merci

----------

## sergio

 *Paule.Green wrote:*   

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai un serveur OpenAFS et des clients. tout marche très bien sauf que je n'ai pas fait "rc-update add afs default" (car ca marche pas...) mais j'ai ajouté "/etc/init.d/afs start" dans "/etc/conf.d/local.start"...
> 
> merci

 

Si le rc-update add ne marche essaye la commande suivante :

```

ln -sf /etc/init.d/afs /etc/runlevels/default/afs

```

 en étant root bien sur et redémarre la machine... n'oublie pas de retirer les lignes que tu as ajoutées dans /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## Paule.Green

je me suis mal exprimé : le rc-update a l'air de marcher, sauf qu'après au démarage le service ne marche pas (ADVISEADDR : error in specifying interface adresses : no existing IP interfaces found).. (j'ai la meme erreur en créant le lien que tu préconise.)

en rajoutant dans /etc/conf.d/local.start, ça marche très bien (il doit s'agir d'un problème d'ordre de démarrage des services...memme si rc-update est supposé les gérer..)

MAIS, cela ne répond pas à ma question :

comment faire en sorte que lorsque je me log sur une machine, je me log en MEME temps comme client AFS

quelqu'un a t-il une once d'idée (parceq'me là complet newbi...)

merci d'avance (écrivez moi un truc meme si vous n'avez pas la réponse, histoire d'encourager parceque je sais pas où chercher...)

----------

